#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-22
<jester-> hi
<Zic> hi jester-
<Nafallo> 17:26 < Haffe> Min högsta önskan är att alla kvinnor dör en hemsk och plågsam död.
<Nafallo> My best wish is that women dies a horrible and painful death ^--
<Nafallo> that should get banned, yes?
<jpds> And kicked.
<Nafallo> I've had several reminders for that user.
<Nafallo> ta.
<Nafallo> Philip5: bannade just Haffe
<Nafallo> 17:26 < Haffe> Min högsta önskan är att alla kvinnor dör en hemsk och plågsam död. <-- Philip5
<Nafallo> Philip5: han far stanna ute nagra dagar minst.
<Nafallo> Philip5: om du ser honom joina ar det ban evasion.
<Philip5> ja det var inte så snyggt och CoC
<Nafallo> Philip5: han har hallit pa sadar atminstone igar. fatt varningar och kickar redan :-(
<Philip5> än värre
<Philip5> till något roligare så tryckte jag precis i 4 gb ram extra i den här burken... kör 32bit så jag fick bygga om kärnan också
<Nafallo> :-)
<Philip5> ram är ju nästan gratis idag
<Adam-85> hi all
<[NikO]> hi
<Adam-85> Hi Niko
<Adam-85> I need clear way to install gcc as offline
<Adam-85> and i have bz2 files
<[NikO]> Adam-85, perhaps you should go to a support channel, like #ubuntu
<Adam-85> ÷س هف ىخف سععحخقف ؤاشىثم
<Adam-85> IS it not support chanel
<[NikO]> here is not a support channel, read the topic :)
<Adam-85> ok
<Adam-85> the support chanel is ( #ubuntu )
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-23
<McPeter> LjL, here please ?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-24
<Commie_Cary> Commie_Cary is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<PriceChild> !gameinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gameinfo
<nalioth> hmmm
<nalioth> Commie_Cary: please turn that off in channel where it's not welcomed
<Commie_Cary> Nafallo, sorry I accidently had it on on freenode
<Commie_Cary> sorry about all that
<Commie_Cary> nalioth, really sorry about all of that
<nalioth> Commie_Cary: no biggie  :)
<bazhang> Gary, ping
<Gary> eeek
<bazhang> Gary, just to give you a heads up on incoming complaint from zloy on being treated unfairly/banned from -ru (not by me)
<Gary> "it's a channel issue?
<bazhang> yep
<Gary> nothing to do wiv staff then (phew)
<bazhang> but he wants to override this particular operator
<bazhang> he wanted me to intercede but I told it him it was between him and the operator in question, at which point (when I refused) he said he would involve freenode
<Gary> it's still a channel issue, at most a ubuntu group contact issue, as it is a #ubuntu-* channel
<bazhang> right, but I figured he would try to involve you, so just wanted to give you the full picture ahead of time
<Gary> thanks
<MistDragn> hey Garfeild ltns
<Garfeild> hi
<MistDragn> how have you been?
<Garfeild> fine
<MistDragn> you're from Moscow right?
<Garfeild> yes
<MistDragn> that's right, it's been a few years now
<MistDragn> remember our secret password?
<Garfeild> MistDragn: nope
<Garfeild> also i don't know you)
<MistDragn> oh, well, I can't tell you right now
<MistDragn> because Gary is stalking me
<MistDragn> well, granted he was in here first, but that's beside the point
<MistDragn> you know me
<MistDragn> think back real hard
<MistDragn> back to the good old days
<MistDragn> version 6
<ikonia> MistDragn: please be quiet, and read the channel's topic
<MistDragn> how do I get the topic?
<ikonia> MistDragn: I told you in #ubuntu+1
<MistDragn> oh thats right
<MistDragn> "/topic"
<ikonia> MistDragn: type "/topic" without the "
<MistDragn> oh without the " ok
<MistDragn> "/topic
<MistDragn> hmmm, still doesn't work
<Nafallo> /topic
<MistDragn> !help
<MistDragn> /topic
<MistDragn> oh, english is preferred
<MistDragn> i've been following that rule all along
<MistDragn> gold star
<Garfeild> i agree with this)
<purity^> what was that?
<Garfeild> troll
<purity^> aa, weird
<purity^> merry christmas to you all by the way
<Gary> to you too
<filo1234> hi all and greets from #ubuntu-it  :)
<filo1234> merry Christmas
<filo1234> bye
<serkan`c> hello
<serkan`c> [NikO]: are you there?
<jpds> serkan`c: Not recently: is idle : 1 days 18 hours 30 mins 45 secs
<serkan`c> yeah i figured it out :)
<jpds> Something we could help you with?
<serkan`c> no , i just want to thank to him :)
<serkan`c> and already done :)
<Zic> serkan`c: he is away for xmas, he'll be back in few days
<serkan`c> ok, thanks
<jpds> Zic: Comme est Paris?
<Zic> jpds: les champs élysées sont décorés, c'est pas mal beau cette année :)
<Zic> sinon, plein de monde dans les rues, évidemment
 * jpds hits irssi for not being able to display accents.
<Nafallo> ?
<jpds> Nafallo: The locales on this server are messed up.
<Nafallo> ah. not irssi then :-)
<jpds> Yeah, appartently only locales for en_CA exist..
<Nafallo> and not UTF-8 either?
<jpds> Hmm, all my shells are set to en_GB.UTF-8 tho.
<Nafallo> ah. and that gets exported to that box?
<jpds> Yeah.
<Nafallo> there we go then
<jpds> I'm too lazy to change the .zshrc tho.
<Commie_Cary> hello, I would like to have my own factoid :)
<Flannel> Commie_Cary: You want -ops not here, and I'll go ahead and say it's unlikely.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-26
<[NikO]> happy chrismas here :)
 * erUSUL puts on a santa's hat and rises his Cava cup; shouts ¡Merry Chritsmas! XD
<[NikO]> hi
<[NikO]> anyone know Tupac_Shakur here ?
<[NikO]> 'cause he comes on u-fr and insult all french guy, he's already un -de and -ro that's why i ask
<Pici> [NikO]: I beleive has was banned twice in #kubuntu.
<[NikO]> look like a winner ^^
<Ekushey_> i don't remember seeing him on this channel
<serkan`c> hello
<[NikO]> o/
<serkan`c> hey [NikO] thank you so much again, i dropped you a message last night, i think you saw it?
<[NikO]> yes
<serkan`c> ok, thanks again
<[NikO]> you'r welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-27
<bazhang> Amblnb, #ubuntu-ua banned?
<Amblnb> bazhang @: вы по Русски понимаете? или Украински
<bazhang> Amblnb, yes I can
<bazhang> Amblnb, please leave (/part) #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> Garfeild, Amblnb is banned in #ubuntu-ua ? is that his problem?
<Garfeild> yeap)
<Amblnb> bazhang @: Я плохо или даже очень плохо понимаю английский
<Amblnb> но что канадл забанен понял так и что дальше?
<bazhang> Amblnb, not #ubuntu-ops ; #ubuntu-irc for this problem
<Amblnb> bazhang @: ну я вышел с того канала
<Garfeild> Amblnb: иди общайся с опами канала или иди на #ubuntu-irf
<bazhang> Amblnb, you need to /msg the operator in #ubuntu-ua who banned you to find out
<Garfeild> bazhang: i will explain him what to do
<Amblnb> bazhang @: ну да
<Garfeild> Amblnb: в общем так, решение проблемы производится не тут
<Garfeild> а в приваде опа, который тебя забанил
<Garfeild> либо на канале #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> Garfeild, thanks much; please tell him here ( ubuntu-irc ) and not #ubuntu-ops is for solving this
<Amblnb> Garfeild @: дЫк меня не оп бынил! меня даже незабанили
<Garfeild> Amblnb: в любом случае, не сюда
<Amblnb> Garfeild @: Вы меня посылаете какраз сюда "#ubuntu-irc" где мы и сидим ))
<Garfeild> рофл
<bazhang> Garfeild, hi
<Garfeild> Amblnb: в общем я был не прав) тебя посылают к опам)
<Amblnb> Garfeild @: Ну корочь я понял чтоб канал работал туда должен поселицО опер )
<Garfeild> да
<Amblnb> Но канал всёже не блокируется и тама могут находится люди независимо от того есть он в списке налов и есть ли там опер или нет...
<Amblnb> Фсем покедова. Асобенно тем кто незнает рашин ))
<jpds> Is it my irssi or did Garfeild just quit like 7 times?
<Garfeild> sorry) i had some problems)
<[NikO]> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-28
<AgentUbuntu> Hi, can I join in ubuntu members
<AgentUbuntu> in lauchpad I am misterio3264
<AgentUbuntu> I am using ubuntu 8.10
<AgentUbuntu> I started with ubuntu 7.04
<AgentUbuntu> Bye, I must to go
<AgentUbuntu> bye al
<erUSUL> LjL: Floodbot flooding in #ubuntu
<erUSUL> floodbots anyone ??
<[NikO]> ..
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-21
<Philip5> Nafallo: ping!
<G187s> GERMAN ???
<Nafallo> Philip5: pong
<Philip5> Nafallo: fick du mitt PM?
<Philip5> Nafallo: om amelia som extra op?
<Philip5> Nafallo: jag tyckte det kunde vara en bra idé eftersom fler av oss op inte är så aktiva längre i kanalen och hon är där nästan jämt
<jpds> Nafallo is what?
<Nafallo> Philip5: sist jag fragade var hon inte intresserad.
<Nafallo> jpds: Swedish.
<Philip5> Nafallo: frågade häromdagen och då var hon det... eller som hon sa det... om hon får op så kan hon vara det och hålla ett extra öga men om hon inte får det så gör det inget heller
<Philip5> då tänkte jag att det kanske kunde vara vettigt att ge henne det om det kommer något troll eller så
<Nafallo> Philip5: oki. lat mig tanka lite pa det nar jag inte jobbar.
<Philip5> finns ett men... vilket jag inte trycker spelar så stor roll egentligen
<Philip5> hon använder ju egentligen inte ubuntu men det viktiga är kanske inte att man är kung på ubuntu som op utan att man har koll på irc och kan vara moderator
<Philip5> så det beror ju lite på vad man lägger i rollen som op
<Philip5> hon är ju iaf vettig och har koll och omdöme
<Philip5> har frågat alla andra ops utom johanbr som inte är här och de tycker det är bra med henne
<Philip5> förutom andol som tyckte hon var bra men att hon inte använder ubuntu som en nackdel men tyckte ändå hon var ok
<Philip5> så..
<erUSUL> can someone at least kick (not ban) joejc ?? ;P
<jpds> erUSUL: Poking.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-22
<cousteau> hi, I've been banned from #ubuntu-es for no aparent reason
<nhandler> cousteau: Have you tried contacting the OP who banned you?
<cousteau> nhandler: the problem is that I wasn't connected when I was banned
<cousteau> I went out to test a live cd, when I tried to go back to #ubuntu-es it simply said I was banned from the channel
<cousteau> according to a log there was a troll/flame/spam/flood wave just when I disconnected, maybe I was banned accidentally?
<nhandler> cousteau: It looks like the OPs for #ubuntu-es are not available right now. I would suggest waiting a few hours until they are available, and then PMing one of them to inquire about your ban
<cousteau> is there a way to know when somebody was banned from a channel? the log doesn't show that info
<nhandler> cousteau: The ban list should should when the ban was set, but the OP who set it will probably remember
<cousteau> I mean, can _I_ know when _I_ was banned?
<nhandler> cousteau: Actually, it appears that your issue is you are using a web gateway. Try using a regular IRC client instead
<cousteau> only that?? ok... I'm on the LiveCD and the Empathy first use wizard didn't show an IRC option, so I connected using webchat.freenode.net
<nhandler> cousteau: You can try installing xchat or another IRC client from the repositories
<ubuntu_> ok, it worked
<cousteau> yes, I'm on the channel now
<cousteau> thanks nhandler!
<nhandler> You are welcome cousteau. Have a nice day.
<m4v> ah, yesterday erUSUl banned the whole webchat, I'll remove it
<cousteau> thanks... I'm on irssi right now, but thanks anyway
<m4v> our troll uses proxies, can skip the webchat ban easily so there's not much point in banning it
<Tm_T> busy day today
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-23
<Tm_M> hi kids
 * jussi01 salutes Tm_M
<AlanBell> part
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<kjoller> Hi all. I just realised that I am eligable for an Ubuntu member IRC cloak. Can anyone here help me?
<jpds> Sure.
<kjoller> jpds: Anything I need to do other than having a registered nick?
<jpds> kjoller: Make sure that you've set up your nick as per http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<kjoller> jpds: It should be done
<kjoller> And i am a bit scared that hidemail was not set to on :)
<jpds> ;)
<jpds> kjoller: Can you send the output of /msg NickServ info - to me in private?
<jpds> Pici, nalioth, elky, jussi01, tsimpson, topyli: A clock for kjoller please.
<niko> missed on the list :p
<niko> ah no
<niko> missread
<niko> jpds: here it's 00:46:09
<niko> nhandler: o/
<jpds> Well, clock, cloak, whatever.
<jpds> niko: Staff never sleep.
<jpds> niko: ADMIT IT!
<niko> jpds: my evil side will wake up soon
<kjoller> :D
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-24
<mahesh> hello. i am having a network card that worked good till yesterday. now when i ping the modem via NIC i dont get a reply. ifconfig says RX: 0 bytes
<mahesh> any way to verify if its a hardware failure?
<mahesh> sorry wrong channel
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-25
<bazhang> nice
<m4v> trolls doesn't take a break in christmas it seems
<m4v> don't*
<jpds> m4v: Nor ops, how fitting.
<m4v> yep, just me and niko
<m4v> err, I meant, it's just me an niko in u-es
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-26
<MenZa> jpds: That's a lie :p
<jpds> MenZa: Hmm?
<MenZa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2009-December/000829.html
<jpds> What's a lie?
<m4v> that ops don't take breaks :P
<MenZa> Indeed!
<MenZa> Read your backlog, good sir.
<MenZa> I think it's just me left sometimes. :(
 * jpds hugs the MenZa.
<MenZa> <3
<MenZa> Merry Christmas :)
<jpds> MenZa: Likewise! :)
<MenZa> :D
<stalcup> elky: i would like a cloak please
<stalcup> ~steve.stalcup
<stalcup> or Flannel or eviljussi01 if yall are on the list yet
<stalcup> dankeshein
<stalcup> hi tomaw
<Ddorda> what does "lernid" means? anyone have any idea why jono chose this name?
<jussi01> Ddorda: I guess its a play on "learn it"
<tsimpson> more like a play on learned
<tsimpson> as in, one who is knowledgeable
<jussi01> tsimpson: I thought about that, but meh, I would have said laern it because that what it is helping you to do..
<tsimpson> like when politicians in the UK say "my learned friend"
<jussi01> perhaps both
<tsimpson> learn-ed
<jussi01> tsimpson: yeah, ie: ?adjective
<jussi01> 1. 	having much knowledge; scholarly; erudite: learned professors.
<tsimpson> exactly
<jussi01> But I still think its Learn-it, but letys quiz jono... :D
<Ddorda> I just wanted to know so I can suggest a new icon, as I published before I hate that every project uses Ubuntu symbol
<tsimpson> when it's phonetically similar to learned
<tsimpson> Ddorda: maybe something like a graduation cap would suit?
<Ddorda> tsimpson: yea, I thought about something like that too
<jussi01> yeah, that might be a good one either way
<Ddorda> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lernid/+bug/500503
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 500503 in lernid "change icon" [Undecided,New]
<uBOTu-fr> Launchpad bug 500503 in lernid "change icon" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500503 in lernid "change icon" [Undecided,New]
<uBOTu-fr> Launchpad bug 500503 in lernid "change icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500503
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 500503 in lernid "change icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500503
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500503 in lernid "change icon" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500503 in lernid "change icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500503
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 500503 in lernid "change icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500503
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 500503 in lernid "change icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500503
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 500503 in lernid "change icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500503
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500503 in lernid "change icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500503
<Ddorda> omg
<Ddorda> didn't meant to spam that way
<Ddorda> didn't mean*
<tsimpson> jpds (and whoever runs uBOTu-fr), can you disable Bugtracker in here please? (and fill out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots/Contact )
<elky> um... botmasters. please coordinate amongst yourselves and fix the abov......... what he said.
<Ddorda> XD
<tsimpson> /msg your-bot channel #ubuntu-irc plugins.Bugtracker.bugSnarfer False
<Ddorda> I wanted to publish another bug, but nvrm
<jussi01> jpds: niko, please tell us when you are done.
<niko> uBOTu-fr: config channel #ubuntu-irc plugins.Bugtracker.bugSnarfer False
<uBOTu-fr> niko: done.
<tsimpson> niko: please fill in the bot contact page too
<niko> done
<Ddorda> niko: on what server does this bot run?
<niko> pratchett atm
<Ddorda> pratchett? wdym?
<niko> Ddorda: see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<niko> ah, missread :)
<niko> it was in a dapper, and now in a debian lenny
<Ddorda> an ubuntu bot which runs on debian?
<Ddorda> sounds funny
<Ddorda> but from does it run? your home?
<Ddorda> niko: ^
<niko> before it was hosted on a big server, for years. Now it's at home on a mini-pc with atom cpu
<Ddorda> Im just looking for a good bot to the #ubuntu-il channel
<niko> uBOTu-fr: download
<uBOTu-fr> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr
<niko> there is other plugins, but not released, as they are specific for ubuntu-fr* channels
<Ddorda> I see
<niko> main stuff are in ChannelManager
<niko> but i work on a full supported version of supybot for ircd-seven
<Ddorda> maybe I can just invite ubot to my channel?
<Ddorda> or ubottu, I saw these in many channels
<niko> you should ask bot owner first
<bazhang> or a clone
<bazhang> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<niko> Ddorda: what kind of features you need ?
<Ddorda> niko: I just want a bot to help, something that I can ask for information about apps and set my own commands
<niko> you should clone one i guess
<jpds> jussi01, tsimpson: Done.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-27
<m4v> how do you use the command freenode's /silence?
<m4v> s/command//
<m4v> ah, figured it out, is by hostmask and not by nick
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-27
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, dutchie said: !papercut is <reply>A papercut is a trivially fixable usability bug in a central Ubuntu component. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut for more info
<jussi> !papercut > dutchie
<Guest34415> how to stop ban on kubuntu-ru
<Guest34415> how to stop ban on ubuntu-ru?
<Pici> Guest34415: try talking to one of the ops of that channel.
<Pici> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ru list
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] End of #ubuntu-ru FLAGS listing.
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] Entry Nickname/Host          Flags
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] ----- ---------------------- -----
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 1     skyrider               +votsriRfAF [modified ? ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 2     *!*@freenode/staff/*   +votiA [modified ? ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 3     UbuntuIrcCouncil       +votiA [modified ? ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 4     Escsun                 +votsriRA [modified 2 years, 10 weeks, 5 days, 06:44:05 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 5     bazhang                +votsriRfA [modified 1 year, 39 weeks, 6 days, 07:39:19 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 6     [Green]                +votsriRA [modified 1 year, 44 weeks, 1 day, 05:35:35 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 7     Agafonov               +votsriRA [modified 1 year, 43 weeks, 0 days, 02:04:33 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 8     [doctor]               +votsriRA [modified 1 year, 37 weeks, 0 days, 02:35:43 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 9     ubuntuhelp             +voOriRA [modified 1 year, 36 weeks, 3 days, 22:57:51 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 10    Landgraff              +votsriRA [modified 1 year, 17 weeks, 6 days, 10:51:41 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 11    Aceler                 +votsriRA [modified 1 year, 0 weeks, 6 days, 01:39:48 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 12    [Raiden]               +votsriRA [modified 43 weeks, 4 days, 03:50:10 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 13    inkvizitor68sl         +votsriRA [modified 35 weeks, 0 days, 02:40:46 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 14    *!*@gateway/web/freenode/* +V [modified 28 weeks, 0 days, 03:57:51 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 15    mva                    +votsriRA [modified 24 weeks, 4 days, 10:12:07 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 16    skai                   +votsriRA [modified 5 weeks, 6 days, 04:26:20 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 17    artus                  +votsriRA [modified 4 weeks, 5 days, 00:17:38 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] 18    _SHarikoFF             +votsriRA [modified 1 week, 1 day, 06:41:02 ago]
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] ----- ---------------------- -----
<Guest34415> [ChanServ] End of #ubuntu-ru FLAGS listing.
<Myrtti> that's not helpful...
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-28
<hid> Hi, I'm a french ubuntu user and I don't understand why I'm outcast from ubuntu-fr ?
<Tm_T> outcast?
<hid> bannishment?
<hid> a google translation..
<Tm_T> ah, you mean you're banned, that is
<hid> yeah
<hid> lol
<hid> Tm_T, still here ?
<Tm_T> avelldiroll: you are apparently -fr op, you have any idea? ^
<avelldiroll> hi there
<avelldiroll> I don't really recall "hid" as a peculiar nick ... I am going to investigate ... juste a minute please
<avelldiroll> Tm_T, hid : There is effectively a ban active for this IP on #ubuntu-fr-ops, you should have received a notice from uBOTu-fr to join #ubuntu-fr-ops if you want to discuss the details of the ban
<avelldiroll> in the meantime, i will backlog in order to know which fr-op put this ban in place
<avelldiroll> Tm_T: thanks for the highlight
<hid> avelldiroll, j'ai été banni par un membre ?
<avelldiroll> hid: non tu as été banni par un fr-op ... je te disais plus haut que tu pouvais /join #ubuntu-fr-ops pour en discuter
<avelldiroll> sorry for my french :)
<Tm_T> avelldiroll: no problems
<jussi> avelldiroll: other languages are more than acceptable in this channel - see the topic :)
<avelldiroll> jussi: that was just a poor attempt at a pun :)
<jussi> avelldiroll: err, pun?
<avelldiroll> jussi: a pun: a play on words ...
<Tm_T> "pardon my french"
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-29
<popey> Tm_T: which is technically an insult :S
<Tm_T> popey: like to elaborate?
<popey> Tm_T: sure. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pardon_my_French
<Tm_T> ah, thank you
<Nafallo> mmmm. French ♥
<phuzion> Hi.  I'm looking to run the encyclopedia plugin for supybot in my own channel, but I'm having some trouble getting it running.  I have the command prefix for supybot set as !, but it seems to not want to learn anything.  Any ideas?
<jussi> phuzion: #ubuntu-bots
<phuzion> jussi: thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-31
<Phineas> i am here about #ubuntu-uk
<popey> I set you +q "quiet", which basically means nobody has to see the pointless offtopic gibberish you constantly spout
<Phineas> and how is this going to be removed?
<popey> Given I've asked you multiple times not to talk gibberish in the channel and you still do it, the usual answer of "stop talking gibberish and I'll remove the +q" almost certainly won't help.
<popey> you've been banned in the past for similar behaviour, I had hoped things had changed when you changed nicks, but they haven't.
<Phineas> ok i will stop
<Phineas> i ean it
<Phineas> mean
<popey> Too late, I've asked numerous times and you just ignored me.
<Phineas> and i am now listening to you
<popey> The only reason you're listening now is because I +q you.
<popey> Which shows you have a lack of self control.
<popey> come back in a week, I'll lift the +q, if you're still of a mind to continue with the gibberish then it'll change to +b.
<Phineas> let me tell you something which might explane whats going on, i have autism keep that in mind
<tsimpson> that is not an excuse
<tsimpson> many people with autism have no issue following the rules
<Phineas> i am just letting you lot know thats all
<Phineas> but #ubuntu-uk is not always about ubuntu
<Phineas> ahy dont they get told off for going offtopic
<tsimpson> others disobeying the rules does not excuse you
<Phineas> i know but how come they dont get banned for disobeying the channel rules
<Phineas> its not fair
<Phineas> like whats going on in there now, its not to do with ubuntu
<Phineas> please, sort this out
<tsimpson> #ubuntu-uk has its own rules
<Tm_T> it's quite sickening how autism is used as an excuse like that
<IdleOne> I think a lot of people confuse autism for mental instability
<IdleOne> being a idiot does not make you autistic
<Tm_T> indeed
<IdleOne> I apologize to the mentally unstable, I did not mean to imply it was the same as being an idiot
<Tm_T> and if he really had some medical issue that make following rules hard, his promises to follow rules now would mean nothing
<popey> Tm_T: you may or may not remember him in various irc channels as waffle and/or bolt, pretending to be a dog
<McPeter> Happy New Year All
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-01
<IdleOne> McPeter: Thank you and same to you.
<McPeter> :)
<mina> salam ba4eha
<mahdi> salam 1 soal dar morede php da6tam ask konam?
<mahdi> yeki be dadam berese
<mahdi> xeili bimarefatin
<DiagonalArg> Anybody around? I understand I can request a ubuntu cloak here, is that right?
<DiagonalArg> If somebody shows up, this is me: https://launchpad.net/~diagonalarg.  Thanks -
<serfus> DiagonalArg, you first need to be accepted as an ubuntu member
<serfus> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<DiagonalArg> Thanks - looking ...
<MichealH> Someone here from -it?
<jpds> Yes, I work in IT.
<MichealH> I mean #ubuntu-it?
<MichealH> There was a complaint from DAMN3dg1r1 in #freenode about someone who stalks and hassles users in a PM, particularly women...
<MichealH> They say he is in #ubuntu-it
<MichealH> Also, Holden complains...
<popey> MichealH: the person concerned is still online, they could be contacted?
<IdleOne> popey: the person sending the messages was told by -it users to not disturb other users in PM.
<popey> so I'm not sure how bringing it up here helps?
<IdleOne> not sure either, just wanted to let you know
<MichealH> Thnks
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This is NOT a support channel, support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions. | This channel is logged http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<IdleOne> guntbert: good?
<guntbert> IdleOne: great :-))
<IdleOne> Thank you.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-02
<Rubenstukken> I installed Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension C521, there is a problem with the mouse, after some search I found out it is a very known problem with Dell C521, which is fixed by updating the Bios. But this needs to be done through MS Dos, So I made an MS Dos Bootable cd, and placed the Biosinstallation file in an ntfs-partition. Problem is, I dont know how to find this partition and hence the installation file when I am booting 
<Tm_T> Rubenstukken: hi, you are more likely seeking our support channel, #ubuntu
<Rubenstukken> tank you
<Rubenstukken> goto #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-26
<hyperair> jussi: alright, thanks for the information.
<iceroot> hi, maybe someone can fix this issue?
<iceroot> !earth
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to google earth
<tsimpson> !search earth
<ubottu> Found: grue, googleearth, googlearth, google earth*, earth, gps
<tsimpson> !+google earth
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<tsimpson> gerr
<tsimpson> !+earth
<ubottu> <alias> google earth
<tsimpson> !-googleearth
<ubottu> googleearth has no aliases - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 16:38:52 - last edited by tsimpson on 2011-03-03 21:38:33
<tsimpson> !+googleearth
<ubottu> <reply> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<tsimpson> !no earth is <alias> googleearth
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<tsimpson> !no earth is <alias> googleearth
<tsimpson> !earth
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to google earth
<tsimpson> !no earth is <alias> googleearth
<tsimpson> don't make me have to edit in SQL...
<tsimpson> !no earth is <alias> googleearth
<tsimpson> !no earth is <alias>googleearth
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<tsimpson> !no earth is <alias>googleearth
<tsimpson> !no earth is <alias> googleearth
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<iceroot> tsimpson: thx
<tsimpson> finally
<iceroot> i guess that message is to long
<iceroot> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<iceroot> there is something missing on "Ultimate Edition"
<iceroot> hope that is the correct way to report "bugs" on ubottu
<holstein> looks like the message is just too long
<iceroot> correct
<holstein> its not bad as-is though
<k1l_> i think there a lot of wallbuntus missing :)   but does the bot need to list them all?
<iceroot> k1l_: no but an incomplete message is a bug for me
<holstein> it doesnt read all that incomplete though... maybe it has no support channel... it could say BackTrack (support in  #backtrack-linux)
<holstein> ....etc
<holstein> not sure that that is more complete though
<k1l_> easiest solution would be to replace the "ultimate-edition" with "..."
<k1l_> i think the reader could get what that message is all about
<iceroot> s/, Ultimate Edition// and the bug is fixed
<holstein> personally, i think the examples could be removed, and the bug would be fixed
<oCean> !-derivatives
<ubottu> derivatives aliases: linuxmce, ultimate, mce, backtrack - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:06 - last edited by rww on 2011-01-01 03:49:21
<holstein> at some point, its just a matter of opinion
<oCean> !~derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<oCean> I don't see a "bug"?
<oCean> it's just a list of examples of derivatives
<iceroot> oCean: the entry "Ultimate Edition" is incomplete
<oCean> how so
<oCean> Examples: a, b, c (...), d
<iceroot> oCean: ok with !derivates its not a bug, but with !backtrack or !ultimate its a bug
<iceroot> !ultimate
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<holstein> maybe they have no irc channel.. to remove the reference to it from the list cant make it more complete
<iceroot> :)
<iceroot> hm
<holstein> maybe some comma's could be removed, or ()'s
<k1l_> i would prefer the "..." as they state that the list is not complete
<holstein> or, crunchbang, since its debian based now
<k1l_> i know from the german channel and bot that some idiots come and tell:"but its not on that list so you need to support me"
<iceroot> #UltimateEdition
<iceroot> on freenode
<oCean> I still don't see the problem, but open to suggestions
<oCean> you can suggest yourself, see http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Editing_factoids
<oCean> your suggestion will be noticed in the #ubuntu-ops channel
<iceroot> oCean: the "bug" imo is that for all derivates there is a irc-channel listed but not for ultimate edition because the message is cut of because of the lenght
<oCean> Ok
<oCean> no, the message is not cut off
<iceroot> then its incomplete
<iceroot> thats the link from there website http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=UltimateEdition&uio=d4
<holstein> well, cruchbang *should* be removed, and that will make room for the rest
<iceroot> which is poiting to freenode #UltimateEdition
<iceroot> http://ultimateedition.info/
<iceroot> i will do some reading on the ubottu-wiki and put a suggestion up on that
<iceroot> oCean: thx for the info
<oCean> iceroot: sure thing. Suggestions are always welcome, it's not easy to keep up with developments for all the factoids in the database
<holstein> !ultimate
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<holstein> crunchbang is still there though ^^
<iceroot> and see this
<iceroot> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<iceroot> different message then
<iceroot> !backtrack
<oCean> holstein: why sould cb be removed?
<holstein> oCean: its not ubuntu based anymore... hasnt been since ubuntu 9.10 AFAIK
<iceroot> no !backtrack? hm, i will do some suggestions later on factoids
<oCean> iceroot: actually it's aliased together
<iceroot> !backtrack
<oCean> !-backtrack
<ubottu> backtrack is <alias> derivatives - added by Pici on 2009-12-08 18:56:26
<oCean> !-derivatives
<ubottu> derivatives aliases: linuxmce, ultimate, mce, backtrack - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:06 - last edited by rww on 2011-01-01 03:49:21
<iceroot> ah ok
<iceroot> so much to do... i have about 20 bugs i want to report, put up some patches, read the factoid-wiki...
<holstein> http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/about
<Unit193> #k FloodBotK3 is just starting to flood again (as normal)
<tsimpson> it's fix0rd
<Unit193> Thankie
<Unit193> And welcome back
<tsimpson> I'm regretting it already :)
 * oCean hands tsimpson a Christmas candy cane
<tsimpson> uhh, I'm too sick from over eating to think about such things
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-27
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> maybe someone can add precise to valid distros?
<iceroot> !info linux-image precise
<ubot4> iceroot: 'precise' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick, natty
<ubottu> 'precise' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<iceroot> !info linux-image testing
<ubot4> iceroot: 'testing' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick, natty
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in testing
<iceroot> !info linux-image unstable
<ubot4> iceroot: 'unstable' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick, natty
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in unstable
<iceroot> so what is "testing" and "unstable"
<Mkaysi> "testing" and "unstable" are Debian branches.
<Mkaysi> I don't know what they are in ubottu.
<iceroot> but i guess sid/wheezy have "linux-image" :)
<Mkaysi> They do, but it's not real package according to aptitude.
 * Mkaysi is currently on Sid
<topyli> Mkaysi: it's not a real package. linux-image-686 and friends are
<topyli> well even those are just helpers that always depends on the latest kernel for your architecture
<LjL> topyli, could you show me some pictures taken with the ZTE Blade? my sister wanted to know how crappy its camera is
<topyli> let me find something that's already public
<LjL> oh, this is not #u-o
<topyli> meh, this isn't #debian either and look at us :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-28
<niceusr> Hi. Can i get an ubuntu cloak please. My launpad acount is https://launchpad.net/~niceusr
<pleia2> niceusr: you need to be an ubuntu member for an ubuntu cloak
<pleia2> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<niceusr> pleia2, oh, my mistake sorry
<pleia2> no need to be sorry :)
<niceusr> ok, i'm going to try my best to become a member :)
<pleia2> glad to hear it :)
<Unit193> Good luck, niceusr!
<bkerensa> congrats AlanBell pici topyli Funkyhat ;)
<AlanBell> thanks bkerensa
<Pici> bkerensa: thanks
<Unit193> Congrats and hope you make it a good year
<topyli> thanks Unit193, bkerensa. we'll do our best
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-30
<Resistance> anyone able to help me set up my own version of ubottu's bantracker system?
<Resistance> in my own channel, on my own supybot setup
<Resistance> i'm assuming *someone* knows how to set it up
<Unit193> I had a working one, think it still works. You may want to ask in the bots channel though
<Resistance> #ubuntu-bots?
<Unit193> ...Yeah
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-31
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, jacobw said: !blame is popey
<pangolin> lol
<DJones> Kids
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-01
<Resistance> if i might ask, what all are the requirements to be an op in #ubuntu or one of the other ubuntu channels?
<Resistance> as well, are there any qualifications?
<Resistance> oh, and also
<Resistance> Happy New Year to the Ubuntu IRC Team.  :)
<pangolin> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<Resistance> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-12-26
<murder> please setup Ubuntu member cloak for me, my launchpad is https://launchpad.net/~mdiniz
<TheLordOfTime> only ubuntu members get cloaks.
<TheLordOfTime> !membership | murder, you should read this about membership first
<ubottu> murder, you should read this about membership first: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<murder> I'm a member of Ubuntu Brazilian Documentation team for the past 2-3 years.
<murder> Also Brazilian Translation Team.
<TheLordOfTime> IdleOne, i've got to go replace a fuse, can you help murder here?
<TheLordOfTime> or any other IRCC to help them understand what they need to do to get membership/cloak
<TheLordOfTime> murder, those teams arent part of the Ubuntu Members team, membership in Ubuntu Members is different than just being a member in those teams, although if you apply you might have a shot at becoming an Ubuntu Member
<TheLordOfTime> (everything's explained in that link)
<murder> I understand that my membership request is going to the IRC Council, yes?
<TheLordOfTime> no, i think you have to go via membership boards.
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm not a pro with the membership stuff
<TheLordOfTime> and most of the people who could explain it better seem to be dead/afk/not here
<IdleOne> murder: You would apply via the membership boards @ vhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards please make sure to read the information @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership and complete all the steps prior to applying.
<murder> If Launchpad Brazilian Documentation Team (being part of various translation strings) and Ubuntu Brazilian Documentation Team doesnt count, I shall not go forward then.
<TheLordOfTime> murder, they count for contributions
<TheLordOfTime> if you apply for membership via the membership board and show your contributions via those teams you'll be fine.
<murder> thank you.
<TheLordOfTime> being on a translations team or a docuomentation team isn't automembership, you still have to apply via the membership boards.
<murder> nah, was worried that it wouldnt count, thats all.
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<TheLordOfTime> you need to read the definition of the word "contribution" then.
<IdleOne> murder: those teams do count towards contribution to the Ubuntu community. But being part of those teams does not garantee Ubuntu Membership. All Ubuntu members go through the same application process.
<TheLordOfTime> what idleone said
<murder> yeah, I understood.
<murder> Thanks.
<IdleOne> Welcome, look forward to reviewing your application :)
 * TheLordOfTime returns to bug triaging
#ubuntu-irc 2012-12-28
<TheLordOfTime> i'm right that bodhi linux isn't a supported derivative in the irc channels for Ubuntu/official-derivatives?
<TheLordOfTime> s/i'm/am i/
<k1l_> yep
<TheLordOfTime> okay, then...
<TheLordOfTime> !bodhi is <alias>derivatives
<TheLordOfTime> there's no factoid about it
<TheLordOfTime> i have another suggestion if an alias to derivatives isn't good enough.
<k1l_> if you want to make a fact for every wallbuntu, that is quite of a task :)
<Tm_T> there doesn't need to be factoid for everything
<TheLordOfTime> Tm_T, so i shoudl call derivatives then?
<TheLordOfTime> whenever there's an unofficial derivative.
<Tm_T> I'd say that's sufficient
<TheLordOfTime> s/derivative/derivative asked about in a *buntu channel/
<TheLordOfTime> ok.
<k1l_> yes
<Tm_T> or explain it in your own words
<Tm_T> factoids shouldn't be used as human interaction replacement, only aide
<k1l_> the mint factoid points to the right support channel on the other network, which is quite handy
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-23
<average> so .. any ops here ?
<average> some dude got upset yesterday and I got banned from #ubuntu
<average> kinda sucks..
<average> anyway
<average> tried to use eir to see when the ban expires
<average> no such luck
<average> meh
<average> gonna leave if nobody's gonna answer
<average> noone ? ok
<CarlyS> !op
<CarlyS> !ops
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-24
<paddy> i have a complaint.
<paddy> somebody from your OP team was tricking me into a ban
<paddy> that is against the Code of Conduct.
<paddy> elky: wanna ban another time because that is super cool?
<paddy> super tech and stuff?
<elky> i didn't ban anything
<elky> if you verbally abuse people in channels i can remove you from, i will remove you from them.
<MooDoo> happy christmas all
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-25
<xnox> elky: that clearly was not the case. paddy was being offensive on #ubuntu-devel.
<elky> xnox: i can't remove him from there.
<xnox> =( ack.
<elky> yeah, he's not entirely stupid
<elky> it's far from my first interaction with me, and he has shown ability to learn
<elky> er, with him*
<LjuL> elky: talking about Patrick?
<elky> LjuL: yes, in that he's learned where i can't kick him from
<LjuL> elky: ... oh
<elky> ikr
<LjuL> elky: well actually, as Wubix, i actually liked him in -ot, i didn't realize who he was, but he did tell me he had psychiatric issues, and i shrugged it off since he acted nice
<LjuL> then he just somehow resurrected his beef with freenode
<elky> he's nice until he decides he doesn't like you. then it's downhill
<LjuL> hmm
<LjuL> it's sad
<elky> yeah
<LjuL> i can't deal with someone like that when my personal data are known and i might actually get in trouble from it
<LjuL> but i'd like to be friendly with people like that
<elky> "its sad" is my opinion about all our trolls. they're all capable of being better people.
<LjuL> well, i guess
<LjuL> but some of them, i'm not sure i care overly much
<LjuL> can't care about the entire universe
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-27
<thatnigga> hi
<MooDoo> hello
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-28
<SaberX01> Hello All, I'm here to request a cloak. I use this nick while getting / providing general support in several Ubuntu channels, but Launchpad ID is different. Do I need to request a cloak for my Launchpad or can I use the same cloak for both?
<SaberX01> *Launchpad ID
<SaberX01> Forgot .. Launchpad link is: https://launchpad.net/~ki7mt
<tsimpson> SaberX01: to get an Ubuntu project cloak you must be an Ubuntu member
<tsimpson> !member | SaberX01
<ubottu> SaberX01: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<tsimpson> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<tsimpson> if you just want a cloak to hide your IP address, you can join #freenode and ask for an unaffiliated cloak in there
<SaberX01> tsimpson, Ahh ok, thanks. I don't think I qualify for that one :-)
<SaberX01> I'll go into #freenode and see what I can get done there.
<tsimpson> well providing support in ubuntu IRC channels is one way to get membership, if you wanted to apply to the IRC council for membership at some point
<tsimpson> getting an unaffiliated cloak first is fine though
<SaberX01> I've been doing support in IRC and ISO testing for a long time, yrs now, but it's not consistent. I try to help out in answers and review the manual as well, I take time off, come back do more, but maybe some day.
<SaberX01> tsimpson, anyway, thanks for the info, cul
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-29
<tacorwin> I was referred to this channel about applying for a membership.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-22
<Buddyb> Hi all
<Pici> Hi.
<Buddyb> hey pici, having some issues with pulse audio in lubuntu, wondering if anyone could help
<Pici> Buddyb: You'd be better off asking in #lubuntu or #ubuntu.  #ubuntu-irc is for issues with the channels themselves.
<Buddyb> ahh gotcha
<Buddyb> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-23
<oldfred>     /msg nickserv register qwer5tQQ fpalmer19@comcast.net
<Mikaela> you may want to try "/query NickServ" in order to avoid accidentally sending the commands to channel and when you do register, you may want to use different and more secure password.
<oldfred> Thanks, Mikaela guess I did not realize NickServ was a channel and not a command.  How do I request a cloak. I am a member https://launchpad.net/~oldfred
<IdleOne> Pici: ^
<Mikaela> NickServ is a service/bot and /query opens private messaging window with it.
<Mikaela> To request a cloak, you ask here (like you did) and wait for member of Ubuntu IRC council to appear and ping staffers
<Fuchs> it is neither a channel nor a command, it's a service frontend. As for the cloak: asking in here, then waiting for both IRCC and staff.
 * Pici looks
<Pici> huzzah
<Fuchs> congratulations, oldfred
<Fuchs> now you might want to configure auto-authentication in your client, preferred way is http://freenode.net/sasl/
<oldfred> Thanks, while in Forums for a while, first time in IRC
<Fuchs> you'll either like it or run away screaming. Anyway, enjoy your stay. http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml has links to good primers / tutorials if interested, most things come by learning by doing, though.
<Mikaela> You might also want to change your client. XChat is not developed anymore and it doesn't support anything newer than SSLv3 and because of poodle and servers removing support for it, you will be unable to connect using SSL in the future.
<Fuchs> in that case you might want to go for hexchat, which is an xchat fork. Does the SASL I mentioned out of the box.
<oldfred> I was suggested both xchar & hexchat If I logout & back in do I have to start over?
<Mikaela> HexChat which should be available in Ubuntu repositories can take your current config http://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/faq.html#how-do-i-migrate-my-settings-from-xchat
<Mikaela> and it also has SASL support https://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-hexchat.shtml/
<Mikaela> the last link should be https://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-hexchat.shtml
<oldfred> I already installed hexchat, just happened to use xchat first
<Fuchs> oldfred: not really, no. Your cloak is now tied to your account, just don't drop the account, then you are fine.
<Mikaela> oldfred: you are currently using xchat
<Mikaela> 2014-12-23 22:17:33+0200 -- CTCP query to oldfred: VERSION
<Mikaela> 2014-12-23 22:17:34+0200 -- CTCP reply from oldfred: VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<Mikaela> [
<Mikaela> Fuchs: sorry :(
<Fuchs> Mikaela: that wasn't terribly serious :)
<Fuchs> more poking fun of sending a ctcp version when he actually said what client he is using. Ignore me, I'm silly.
 * Mikaela specified new version reply
<Mikaela> I versioned before client was mentioned
<oldfred> Since I have not really done anything other than log in here with xchat, I will logout and then try hexchat. Wish me luck.
<Fuchs> oldfred: shall keep paw crossed
<Fuchs> aww
<Fuchs> well, that looks good, and you are identified as well
<oldfred> oldfred back, had a couple of issues as it first defaulted to second name and I did not get password in in time. But then found where to add password to default.
<oldfred> I think I used wrong one again. signing off
<oldfred> Not sure I am working
<Mikaela> automatic identification is not currently working
<Fuchs> it worked the first time you came back, mind.
<oldfred> very first time I accidentally click on xchat, the with hexchat it came in as second choice or third choice as I did not have password set in hexchat
<oldfred> This time I came in as oldfred but it said I was already used and went ot Nickserv to add password again
<Fuchs> https://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-hexchat.shtml   << you followed these instructions?
<Fuchs> because if you use SASL, you don't have to deal with nickserv.
<Fuchs> just make sure to set oldfred as the username, set SASL as the method and put your password in the password field
<oldfred> I thought that was what I did, could be system saw me trying too many times at once?
<Fuchs> nah
<Fuchs> if you put the right username in, the nick it uses shouldn't matter either. Try that again, as said, it initially did work. If it did put you on another nick: entirely possible, this (might not sound logical to you) doesn't have anything to do with whether you are identified or not
<oldfred> I am going out and double check settings
<oldfred_> I came back as oldfred_ not oldfred, double checked settings and changed a couple of check boxes
<Fuchs> yes, but at least you are now identified
<Fuchs> your old connection is still around though, so probably you left something open. You can remove it from the network with nickserv's ghost command if you want, then you can have your usual nick
<Fuchs> see   /msg nickserv help ghost
<Fuchs> there can only be one connection using the nick oldfred at a time, thus the second one uses the alt name. Identifying to nickserv does not automagically change your nick  (that is intended and correct)
<oldfred_> I thought I had shutdown, do I have to detach before closing Hexchat?
<Fuchs> no, shouldn't be needed. Not knowing hexchat in detail: some clients have an option to keep running in systray when you close the window, maybe it's that.
<oldfred_> I will try logging out and come back after a few hours and see what happens, too much new user not sure what he is doing.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-24
<oldfred> Did I finally get logged in as oldfred not oldfred_?
<oldfred> Looks like it is
<Mikaela> at least you got identified successfully using SASL
<Mikaela> I had you on monitor to confirm and I saw your cloak instead of your real host.
<oldfred> Not sure what that means?
<Mikaela> monitor is command to show when specific users that you are monitoring come online and it also includes hostmask. if the user doesn't successfully identify using SASL, it includes real host instead of cloak
<Mikaela> more on security of cloaks at https://gist.github.com/maxteufel/1e2cf7ada079c271bd3c and about monitor at https://github.com/ircv3/ircv3-specifications/blob/master/specification/monitor-3.2.md
<oldfred> I was having all sorts of issues of getting oldfred not oldfred_ and even setting #ubuntu-irc in hexchat
<Mikaela> that soemtimes happens when someone else uses the nick or you get disconnected or something
<Mikaela> "/msg nickserv help set enforce" can prevent others from using the nick and when it happens, "/msg nickserv regain oldfred" should change your nick as oldfred
<oldfred> One fundamental thing I do not understand is the difference between commands & messages. when you say /msg nickserv is that just typing a message on the nickserv channel or freenode channel or anywhere?
<Mikaela> "/msg nickserv" sends message to nickserv and that message is command
<Mikaela> if you replaced nickserv with Mikaela, you would send private message to me
<Mikaela> you can also open private messaging window with /query nickserv
<oldfred> ok thanks
<oldfred> time to do some more review of how things work
<Mikaela> there were some helpful sites but I am too tired to remember what they were, I will probably wall asleep soon
<Mikaela> oh, https://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml seems to talk a little on at least channel and user modes
<Mikaela> hmm, why is this channel mode +F?
<eli77> !<factoid>
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-28
<teward> Just wanted to say: Hope the IRC teams had a nice holiday, and that you have a happy new year!
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-22
<Unit193> rww: Nice.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-23
<Sonic2kk> Hey! My Integral USB 3.0 flash drive worked in Ubuntu 15.04 but stopped working when I upgraded to 15.10. It does not work on my OS X partition either. Other flash drives do however work in this computer. The drive also woks in other computers, such as an old Toshiba Satellite machine from 2003 running Xubuntu 14.04 or some Windows XP machines I have laying around [Will continue in another message]
<Sonic2kk> The drive is recognised using an OTG cable on my Nexus 6 and Galaxy SII. Other computers running 15.10 recognise it. Other drives work on OS X and the machines I've tested on (including those also running 15.10) see the drive. The drive does not appear in fdisk or any other commands that I have tried [Continues in another message]
<Pici> Sonic2kk: You're probably looking for #ubuntu, the channel you're in right now is for support of IRC itself.
<Sonic2kk> The drive does not appear in any commands that I have ran. A few fresh installs have not helped, and downgrading to 15.04 again does nothing. The drive still doesn't appear. Other USB devices such as external drives or USB mouses and keyboards work perfectly fine as well. How can I fix this issue? Why has it suddenly come pup?
<Sonic2kk> Oh, I'm really sorry :P It was hard to find any information on an IRC chat. I'll go there now, thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-27
<PiciToo> FYI, linode outage is causing ubottu & friends to be out of commission. As soon as I can get back on my servers I'll make sure that they're back up.
<PiciToo> http://status.linode.com/incidents/0x3l5z42qhqs
#ubuntu-irc 2016-12-26
<ozzo> hiii all
<teward> does the IRCC have access in #lubuntu-devel at all?
<teward> i need some antispam sniper rifles
<JackFrost> Or, could try talking to him.
<teward> JackFrost: i've dealt with people like that, more or less spammers posting bad links
#ubuntu-irc 2016-12-27
<elky> teward: the anti-semite?
<JackFrost> Should be in logs now, but nah.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-12-28
<selvam> hi team
<selvam> May I get guidance to enable wireless network on my ubuntu 10.04
<k1l_> selvam: hi, #ubuntu is the technical support channel. and 10.04 is already out of production. you wont get any support for that anymore.
<selvam> is it because of older version?
<k1l_> selvam: yes. 10.04 is from 2010. and ubuntu has a maximum of 5 years support for the LTS version. better try 16.04 version.
<selvam> but I heard that 10.04 is good for start.
<k1l_> selvam: it was in 2010. its 2016 now.
<selvam> ok, thanks for your valuable time
#ubuntu-irc 2016-12-29
<McPeter> hi all
<McPeter> just to inform "ships_" on #ubuntu insult me on #ubuntu-fr and now he write my real address on #ubuntu … (my real address is not a secret :) but it is a reason to write it on channel ? )
#ubuntu-irc 2017-12-25
<mitya57> Hi, please ban les420 (~dgymmwfd@c-73-11-19-197.hsd1.or.comcast.net) who is spamming on #ubuntu-desktop
<mitya57> Nevermind, somebody from Freenode banned him
<ubot5> acheronuk called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
#ubuntu-irc 2017-12-26
<ubot5> acheronuk called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
#ubuntu-irc 2017-12-29
<ubot5> acheronuk called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
#ubuntu-irc 2018-12-25
<mDonchev_> Hello
<mDonchev_> I'm trying to resurrect my old PC with an Asus motherboard with a built-in GeForce chipset and I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 ... it recognised everything but my graphic chipset. I've tried many instructions on the net but nothing.... it went down to 640x480 without any options on the Resolution dropdown. I would appreciate any help to make it work.
<hggdh> mDonchev_: you probably want to /join #ubuntu -- this channel only deals with IRC thingies
#ubuntu-irc 2018-12-28
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !nvidia is For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !blog is Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: https://blog.ubuntu.com/  For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !insights is delete please
#ubuntu-irc 2019-12-29
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !acpi_osi is <reply> If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
